# Tractor of the Month September



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

Now is time to vote for this month's tractor of the month! 

http://www.tractorforum.com/tractor-registry/international-cub-low-boy-mod-154-502.html

http://www.tractorforum.com/tractor-registry/alpacafarmer-950.html

http://www.tractorforum.com/tractor-registry/elly-493.html

http://www.tractorforum.com/tractor-registry/crusher-534.html

http://www.tractorforum.com/tractor-registry/wildbear-944.html

Voting will be left open one week.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I pull the handle.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

I'll give a vote (it might be biast though)


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey Thomas, can ya elaborate there a little? When I got up this morning I opened the bedroom door, the handle fell off..... then when I grabbed my manure fork, the handle fell off.... then when I grabbed hold of the wheel barrow to dump it, the handle fell off.... I'm afraid to go to the bathroom!!!

This month we have quite a selection of tractors! They are all pretty cool in their own right, and I wouldn't mind having any one of them... Too bad we can only choose one. Good luck to all of you. I am casting my vote!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Pogobill.
That right there some bad luck..becareful when swinging the hammer tomorrow.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

My vote, written on super-secret spy paper using disappearing ink, placed in a mayonnaise jar on Funk & Wagnell's porch at midnight...has been cast. Good luck to all!


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

TecumsehBriggs said:


> My vote, written on super-secret spy paper using disappearing ink, placed in a mayonnaise jar on Funk & Wagnell's porch at midnight...has been cast. Good luck to all!


I'm with him! :lmao:


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

Crusher wins it!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Way to go Rusty!


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Why can't I vote? What have I missed in my absences?


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

Many thanks to all who voted, even if it was'nt for me, trust me when I say nobody likes this tractor more than me,it is by far the best investment you can make if you have a bit of land that needs any improvement. Couldn,t do without it!! Thanks again. Appearantly I have won the coveted decal and will display it prominently.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Congrats Rusty..indeed deserve.


----------

